# Direct Hire in ADNOC



## StudG (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi,

I am a chemical process engineer in refinery with 9 years experience. Can anyone guide in getting direc hire jobs in UAE refineries?

Regards,
StudG


----------



## ajem (Oct 28, 2015)

http://www.adnoc.ae/content.aspx?mid=156


----------

